# Coronavirus impacting Sperm production



## Hopein2020 (Oct 5, 2020)

Hi everyone,

I've mentioned in my previous post that my husband has been diagnosed with non Obstructive Azoospermia. After speaking with his urologist, we learned that the coronavirus has been found to impact many patients seeing him this year. In some samples they had found zero to low count and later improved to low/normal count. Has anyone experienced this or heard any similar stories? Just trying to have hope as I believe my husband may have had the virus back in April.


----------



## K jade (Aug 11, 2013)

Hi , not heard this but very interesting indeed if so.

It would be extreme and pretty much unheard of  to have a zero count that returned spontaniously to normal however. I dont think that generally happens . 


However if Covid has been impacting male fertility in such a severe way then further research needs to be done as that's very concerning


----------



## miamiamo (Aug 9, 2015)

Hi, I can't help with personal experiences, but today I came across the similar post in Russian blog, where a woman mentioned that her husband had COVID, and his sperm results became worse, and they need to wait to clarify the situation.


----------



## JokkerRQ (Aug 3, 2019)

I thought it was just rumours...


----------



## queenie123 (Jul 18, 2016)

Any virus or infection which causes a high temperature like Coronavirus will kill sperm.    If men have Covid-19 properly I wouldn't expect them to have many sperm for quite a long time, ie. 3 months.  It is not at all surprising that this is what is being observed. 

Best approach would be to freeze a couple of vials of sperm just in case you get it, and stay at home and avoid getting it.  If you do get it, take paracetamol to keep his temp down and consider cold baths (if that is manageable) to keep the temp down.


----------

